# Transfert sur iCloud Drive impossible



## MrJDD (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour.

J'ai des fichiers stockés en local, la plupart synchronisés sur iCloud (ex. le dossier Documents natif), ainsi que d'autres fichiers stockés directement sur iCloud Drive : résultat, 121 Go / 200 Go sont libres sur iCloud.

Par ailleurs, j'ai un disque de stockage externe avec 98 Go de fichiers (dont la bibliothèque Photos).

J'aimerais déplacer le contenu de ce disque sur iCloud Drive, tout simplement pour ne plus avoir à le brancher, et donc me contenter du nuage.

Mais pour une raison que je ne comprends pas, c'est impossible : quand, dans le Finder, je fais un glissé-déposé du DDE à iCloud Drive, on me dit "Espace disque insuffisant" !

Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## Chris K (31 Août 2020)

Tu fais un déplacement ou simplement un copié ?
Quelle taille totale fait du ton DDE ?


----------



## MrJDD (7 Septembre 2020)

Je m'excuse de répondre aussi tard et étant en déplacement je n'ai pas mon DDE sous la main...

Je faisais bien un glissé-déposé.

Depuis tout à l'heure, j'ai un message système qui me dit de libérer de la place sur mon disque interne... je vérifie le stockage, et là je vois qu'il ne me reste plus que 2go et des poussières de libres... et que les données "iCloud Drive" occupent la majeure partie du disque !

Je ne comprends rien, quel est l'intérêt de payer un espace de stockage iCloud si le stockage iCloud est aussi stocké en physique ?!


----------



## Xavier44 (7 Septembre 2020)

Salut MrJDD, j'ai le même problème et je ne trouve pas de solution. Je n'arrive pas à croire qu'on ne puisse pas avoir la main sur ce qu'on peut garder en local et laisser dans icloud. Je vais devoir utiliser un autre cloud, acheter d'autre espace de stockage... alors je paye déjà pour la pomme !


----------



## Chris K (7 Septembre 2020)

L’objectif d’iCloud Drive est d’assurer la synchronisation des données entre plusieurs appareils.
Sur un Mac il va garder une copie locale synchro de ce qui est stocké sur le cloud.
Il existe toutefois une option intitulée « Optimiser le stockage du Mac » (je ne sais plus où elle est ni à partir de quelle version d’OS X elle est disponible). Lorsque cette option est activée et si le Mac n’a pas assez de place pour stocker les documents il  supprimera les plus anciens documents stockés en local (mais en gardera une copie sur le cloud).


----------



## MrTom (7 Septembre 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Il existe toutefois une option intitulée « Optimiser le stockage du Mac » (je ne sais plus où elle est ni à partir de quelle version d’OS X elle est disponible). Lorsque cette option est activée et si le Mac n’a pas assez de place pour stocker les documents il  supprimera les plus anciens documents stockés en local (mais en gardera une copie sur le cloud).



Sur Catalina : *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple *> en dessous de la liste, au centre :


----------

